# Dana makes **** JOKE. Needs to be cut from UFC.



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

serious role model shit there. Way to lead Mr. White.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well that's different. Man on man is ok. But don't you dare make a man on woman joke. That's the bad kind of ****.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

* facepalm *

What a fecking idiot.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

...WOW.

He is an absolute, hypocritical tool.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Jesus - Just when all ****-threads were gone 

Weird how this MMA-board always has a thread on the subject running :/

This does not make Dana look good though, stupid, stupid move. Wether he was baited by a troll or not, he just messed up here - no other way to explain it


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Uh oh.....


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Aw hell no....


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nothing will come of it. And we all know Torres is going to be brought back. 

I'm 'mehing' this one.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Even if you hate twitter, please sign up with a fake name just to let him know what a moron he is. 

He's closing out 2012 like a clown.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Knowing Dana..He'll just say someone hacked his account:thumbsdown:


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

SJ said:


> Even if you hate twitter, please sign up with a fake name just to let him know what a moron he is.
> 
> He's closing out 2012 like a clown.


It's only 2011... :confused02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HorsepoweR said:


> It's only 2011... :confused02:


SJ is in his own timezone


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

ahahhahahahahaha 




HorsepoweR said:


> It's only 2011... :confused02:


**** YOU CLOWN!!!!!!!!!!





I obviously pos repped him, c'mon. 

I just got a little excited that I'm associated with psychedelics! hehe


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv20/jago4523_2009/mma/1270026316_anderson-silva-****.gif


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Lol.. hahahA


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

A **** joke is a **** joke, whether it is in regard to a man or a woman. The fact that Dana would make the statements he has made and cut a world class fighter over the exact same thing. Just wow, wow. I cannot believe Dana could be so hypocritical and so stupid. I have always been a huge defender of Dana's personality and actions, even when he did cross the line, I felt his competencies far outweighed his slip ups. But this. I simply cannot understand how he could be this ******* stupid.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

I think the whole Torres thing was stupid and all that but if this is real then Dans's is a ******* idiot!

Torres said he was just a 'joke'

And i can't wait to here what Dana's is about seem to me like it is also a 'joke'

I think the whole thing is stupid but if your going to cut mma fighters over it and let other fighters get away with a slap on the wrist and then come out with that yourself then your a ******* idiot.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've always been supportive of Dana but lately he's been acting like a moron. I hope all his power and success isn't getting to his head, because if he doesn't keep his shiit straight he could get a kick in the ass from a competently run competitor like Bellator.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Torres quoted a **** joke, Dana just created a quote. I liked Dana a lot but now, meh..

He messed up big time now. He doesn't bring Torres back, he'll be a hypocritical asshole. He brings Torres back and everybody thinks it's because he slipped as well and loses a lot of trust amongst fans. 

Either way, your an ass Dana.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

We should take a moment to thank our gracious thread starter, the Old Man, or whatever his name is, for catching this twitter slip-up.  

Now, we need to do our best to spread the word and shame Dana.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Miguel Torres was cut and will be paid more at bellator than he was in the UFC.

Damn you Dana for such unbearably harsh cruelty!!


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

K R Y said:


> ...WOW.
> 
> He is an absolute, hypocritical tool.


This. Unbelievable, what an asshole.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This man should cut himself.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Nothing will come of it. And we all know Torres is going to be brought back.
> 
> I'm 'mehing' this one.


...Good point. Nothing will come of it. Cut Dana? LOL! He's not going anywhere. Mountain made out of a molehill. It was a funny tweet and response. I would recommend using spellcheck or getting a Dictionary if spelling isn't your thing before a call out like that...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Good point. Nothing will come of it. I guess the "new" term for getting your ass brutally beat down is "Raped". Cut Dana? LOL! He's not going anywhere. Mountain made out of a molehill. It was a funny tweet and response. I would recommend using spellcheck or getting a Dictionary if spelling isn't your thing before a call out like that...


Naah, that little grammar mistake drew out some of DW character. A good mistake.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I say tweet not only Dana, but MMA media outlets as well. I shot a tweet to Ariel Helwani to see if he'd comment on it. Dana doesn't really care but he'll shit bricks when the media is reporting the story and giving the UFC bad publicity.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Sweet Jesus.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

that spelling is making my brain bleed.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

He's obviously referring to consensual anal intercourse between inmates of a prison, hence *ass*assination.


:confused05:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Honestly, I don't think Dana is going to last for much longer as the president of this company. 

He has ALWAYS been a contradicting, hypocritical, foul mouthed jerk off. Twitter seems to serve as a tool to expose his personality and reckless behaviour even more. So now, the entire world can see what a toss pot Dana really is.

I've said this for a while now, but the sooner the UFC get rid of Dana, the better.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

This joke and the joke Miguel Torres made are completely different. He is making a prison joke more then a female getting abducted and force fucked. I dont see this as being a big deal and was actually kind of funny.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> This joke and the joke Miguel Torres made are completely different. He is making a prison joke more then a female getting abducted and force fucked. I dont see this as being a big deal and was actually kind of funny.


Does not matter, its still on the same subject of getting ****. I have no problem with his or Torres's joke. But he did say he did not tolerate **** jokes of any kind.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> Does not matter, its still on the same subject of getting ****. I have no problem with his or Torres's joke. But he did say he did not tolerate **** jokes of any kind.


Well i mean... i obviously think that Dana White should avoid ANY type of **** jokes especially with the events that transpired in recent time. 

That said... i dont find this a big deal and i dont think Dana should have anything to be worried about. But i realize that people are extremely sensitive and want to make Dana look bad. So he should avoid saying anything that can give people ammo.

But... Dana could be referencing gay prison sex. Doesnt have to be a **** reference. There is alot of willing ass sex in prison. Probably more then their is forced....

and i think Male **** jokes are more acceptable by society then Female **** jokes are. Should they be??? probably not. Are they?? definitely. You notice how males getting raped is in plenty of movies as a joke while women getting raped is only in law and order... and not as comedy.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It's got nothing to do with the type of **** joke, the offense given or taken, or the gender. It's 100% down to him being a hypocrite.

Torres gets cut by Dana for making a **** joke. One week later Dana makes **** joke. Hypocrisy.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Totally different things IMO.
First of all, like Sideways said, this is not necessarily referred to ****.
Second, this wasn't a joke, it was an insult to a guy, who thought it could be a good idea to get you killed. If somebody insults me, most of the times damn right I'm gonna insult him back.

For the record, I don't think Torres should've been cut.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Lot of hating for Dana, but if you look at what he wrote you don't find the word **** in there.

Some guys in prison opt to give sexual favors in turn of protection, so assuming Dana is refering to **** is just not giving it a lot of thinking.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

K R Y said:


> It's got nothing to do with the type of **** joke, the offense given or taken, or the gender. It's 100% down to him being a hypocrite.
> 
> Torres gets cut by Dana for making a **** joke. One week later Dana makes **** joke. Hypocrisy.


I dont get the point of your post??? (No offense)

You clearly are responding to me by saying "Its got nothing to do with the type of **** joke" but then you go and argue something iv never even really made a comment about. 
I mean... i guess im glad for *you *that to *you *this is about Dana white being a hypocrite. To me i really dont care about him being a hypocrite. (I dont even consider him one tbh).


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> But... Dana could be referencing gay prison sex. Doesnt have to be a **** reference. There is alot of willing ass sex in prison. Probably more then their is forced....


If that was the case, he would have said "...what you did in prison" as opposed to "...what happened to you in prison". Hes clearly talking about ****.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I dont get the point of your post??? (No offense)
> 
> You clearly are responding to me by saying "Its got nothing to do with the type of **** joke" but then you go and argue something iv never even really made a comment about.
> I mean... i guess im glad for *you *that to *you *this is about Dana white being a hypocrite. To me i really dont care about him being a hypocrite. (I dont even consider him one tbh).


Hypocrisy isn't subjective and doesn't come down to opinion, it's objective.

Firing a guy for making a **** joke and then making a **** joke a few days later is flat out hypocrisy. There is no "well that's just your opinion". Dana, in this example is a hypocrite and that's a fact.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Hypocrisy isn't subjective and doesn't come down to opinion, it's objective.
> 
> Firing a guy for making a **** joke and then making a **** joke a few days later is flat out hypocrisy. There is no "well that's just your opinion". Dana, in this example is a hypocrite and that's a fact.


First of all you completely miss understood my post. I was never claiming that Dana isnt a hypocrite. Which was the point of that post.

Then *later *i admitted to me not thinking Dana is a hypocrite. Seeing as how you can take his twit in several different ways AND you can take the whole **** situation in several different ways. Dana White being a hypocrite is definitely opinion.

If you dont think so... thats great Mckeever. Honestly i never did enjoy talking to you. So respond if you have to and we can stop there.

(Its a fine thread with fine discussions. No need to ruin it by us two talking to one another.)


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> First of all you completely miss understood my post. I was never claiming that Dana isnt a hypocrite. Which was the point of that post.
> 
> Then later i admitted to me not thinking Dana is a hypocrite. Seeing as how you can take his twit in several different ways AND you can take the whole **** situation in several different ways. Dana White being a hypocrite is definitely opinion.
> 
> If you dont think so... thats great Mckeever. Honestly i never did enjoy talking to you so respond if you have to and we can stop there.


No, Dana White being hyporcritical in this specific example is not an opinion. I can't stand the whole internet "Well that's just my opinion, so it can't be wrong" nonsense. Opinions can be wrong, and in this example, you are wrong Sideways222.

There is no; "in my opinion, this isn't hypocrisy" for this case. Dana fired an employee for making a joke about **** and then later made a joke about **** himself. That is hypocrisy, this doesn't boil down to opinion.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> No, Dana White being hypercritical in this specific example is not an opinion. I can't stand the whole internet "Well that's just my opinion, so it can't be wrong" nonsense. Opinions can be wrong, and in this example, you are wrong Sideways222.
> 
> There is no; "in my opinion, this isn't hypocrisy" for this case. Dana fired an employee for making a joke about **** and then later made a joke about **** himself. That is hypocrisy, this doesn't boil down to opinion.


Dana White isnt a hypocrite. 

The End.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Sideways once again illustrates why he is one of the most loathed members on this website.

The End.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Sideways once again illustrates why he is one of the most loathed members on this website.
> 
> The End.


*Gives Mckeever a tissue*



I wonder what its like to not have freedom of speech even on the internet. Wasnt twitter created for people to express themselves?? Now people are losing their jobs over it. I bet the person that created twitter didnt expect for it to be the cause of many lost jobs.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> *Gives Mckeever a tissue*
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what its like to not have freedom of speech even on the internet. Wasnt twitter created for people to express themselves?? Now people are losing their jobs over it. I bet the person that created twitter didnt expect for it to be the cause of many lost jobs.


Twitter isn't the cause of lost jobs... stupidity is.

Come on Side, be serious. Do you really believe Danas quote was talking about consensual sex?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> If that was the case, he would have said "...what you did in prison" as opposed to "...what happened to you in prison". Hes clearly talking about ****.


Exactly.

Mckeever, Sideways, could you discuss the topic without bickering at each other from now on? Or at least ignore each other if you can't and not derail a thread into a petty argument? Thanks guys


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Twitter isn't the cause of lost jobs... stupidity is.
> 
> Come on Side, be serious. Do you really believe Danas quote was talking about consensual sex?


I agree to a certain extent that stupidity is. But im not just talking about Torres here. I know of people who never imagined that their comments were going to get back to their boss BUT somehow it does. (Spying).
That isnt as much stupidity as it is just rotten luck. But plenty of people (probably most) is cause of stupidity. For instance i made a comment on facebook i never imagined getting to my boss but somehow it did. I realized i was stupid for posting it. Didnt blame anyone but myself. (Even though someone ratted on me haha). I was lucky and got to keep my job though.


No i dont. I do think he was talking about dropping the soap. Its the other situations that i have a differing opinion on. Which is why he isnt a hypocrite to me. (I dont want to go into detail since im sure itl just start a unnecessary argument). Not with you but some other posters that are obsessive.





K R Y said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Mckeever, Sideways, could you discuss the topic without bickering at each other from now on? Or at least i*gnore each other* if you can't and not derail a thread into a petty argument? Thanks guys


People word things in many ways on twitter. People dont exactly put too much thought into it and obviously Dana wrote that in 1 or 2 seconds. To pretend we know how he would write it is silly. Almost as silly as those dumb CSI tv shows where they come up with the craziest of clues haha.

I would love for us to ignore each other. I have nothing to gain from talking to someone like that. Iv proposed it before but as you can see...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> I
> No i dont. I do think he was talking about dropping the soap. Its the other situations that i have a differing opinion on. Which is why he isnt a hypocrite to me. (I dont want to go into detail since im sure itl just start a unnecessary argument). Not with you but some other posters that are obsessive.


Pretty sure dropping the soap means uninvited man love in prison. The way Dana worded it screams **** joke, which makes him a hypocrite.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Mckeever, Sideways, could you discuss the topic without bickering at each other from now on? Or at least ignore each other if you can't and not derail a thread into a petty argument? Thanks guys


I posted in a perfectly reasonable manner towards Sideways initially. He then responds immaturely; "I've never liked you Mckeever....."

I replied accordingly. If you bicker at me, I'll bicker at you back.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

K R Y said:


> *Pretty sure dropping the soap means uninvited man love in prison.* The way Dana worded it screams **** joke, which makes him a hypocrite.


Thats exactly what it means and thats exactly what i believe. I was answering the posters question directly. "Do you really believe he was talking about consensual sex" *ME *"no i dont"


BUT
i am open to many different view points. Im not going to pretend and act like what i believe is 100% the correct answer. Which is why i posted several possibilities.




Mckeever said:


> I posted in a perfectly reasonable manner towards Sideways initially. He then responds immaturely; "I've never liked you Mckeever....."
> 
> I replied accordingly. If you bicker at me, I'll bicker at you back.


I dont like you and thats because of the way you have discussions. Not only did i not like you before you quoted me and iv asked you many times before to just quit talking to me. You also annoyed me with the way you made your point. It left ZERO room for discussion. There is no point in talking to people like you which is why i try to avoid it. So YES.. i dont like you and i would like for you to ignore me. Il return the favor.

We disagree on what is reasonable btw.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Lot of hating for Dana, but if you look at what he wrote you don't find the word **** in there.
> 
> Some guys in prison opt to give sexual favors in turn of protection, so assuming Dana is refering to **** is just not giving it a lot of thinking.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.


I'll just quote myself since no one gave a crap about what i wrote.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

*YEAH WELL YOU GUYS AREN'T INVITED TO MY BIRTHDAY PARTY!*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> I'll just quote myself since no one gave a crap about what i wrote.


I read what you said.!! and i certainly think its a possibility. Dana didnt spend alot of time thinking about how he is going to word this. So it certainly can be taken both ways.




Mirage445 said:


> *YEAH WELL YOU GUYS AREN'T INVITED TO MY BIRTHDAY PARTY!*




plz...

all the cool kids are supposed to go and all my life if dreamt about going to a cool kid birthday party. DONT TAKE THIS FROM ME >_<

PLEASEEEEEEEEEEE :sarcastic02:

omg

This tweet is getting attention haha!!


http://mma.sbnation.com/2011/12/15/2638563/dana-white-responds-twitter-prison-****




> The UFC just can't seem to shake this issue.
> 
> Fresh from the fallout of Miguel Torres' firing and Rashad Evans' Penn State comments, the last thing the UFC needed is more kindle for the flame. However, that's just what they got when UFC President Dana White respond to a Twitter troll with a joke that, at best, is ill-timed, and at worst, could be seen as hypocritical.
> 
> ...



ALSO

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...-to-Twitter-troll-with-prison?urn=mma-wp10789



> > Remember how just last week, UFC president Dana White cut Miguel Torres for making a **** joke? And reprimanded Rashad Evans for using the Penn St. child abuse case in trash talk? White said at the time that Torres' remark about a **** van is not funny and disturbing.
> >
> > Yesterday, White responded to a follower who was clearly trying to bait him by making a prison **** joke. (Click the link above for the uncensored tweet.)
> >
> > ...


I hope this isnt because of us lol

(Sorry for D post. I got excited).


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

AmdM said:


> I'll just quote myself since no one gave a crap about what i wrote.


Dude, my post...



Soojooko said:


> If that was the case, he would have said "...what you did in prison" as opposed to "...what happened to you in prison". Hes clearly talking about ****.


...was partially in response to your comment.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

btw.

Did OLDFAN take that picture or did He get it from the Yahoo article. Im just asking because its obviously the same pic. And i just thought that OLDFAN found the tweet himself instead of from an article.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

How can he be such a hypocrite?


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

I agree, it's hypocritical of Dana. It's not the wording, it's the topic, that's not opinion based.

*gah, which is what most people here seem to agree on, I'll finish reading the thread next time before i post*


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

But it's not a joke about ****. It's an insult to a guy who thought it would be great if he was dead. It is completely opposite to what Torres was saying. Torres used that for a laughing matter. Dana did not.
It's the same as if you said you're against violence, but you punched a guy who hit you first/pulled a knife out or whatever.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Leed said:


> *But it's not a joke about ****. It's an insult to a guy who thought it would be great if he was dead.* It is completely opposite to what Torres was saying. Torres used that for a laughing matter. Dana did not.
> *It's the same as if you said you're against violence, but you punched a guy who hit you first/pulled a knife out or whatever.*


Bold 1 - By making a joke that he got raped in prison...

Bold 2 - ...What? How are they even similar? Dana was probably sitting in a 10,000 dollar a night hotel room, hundreds of miles away from any actual danger, didn't have to react instinctively, didn't have to act to save another, and had time to think about how he handled the situation.

As the president of a company as huge as the UFC, you'd think a middle aged man could rise above the petty fan and not sink to a childish level and portray himself in a dignified manner. Guess not.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

K R Y said:


> Bold 1 - By making a joke that he got raped in prison...
> 
> Bold 2 - ...What? How are they even similar? Dana was probably sitting in a 10,000 dollar a night hotel room, hundreds of miles away from any actual danger, didn't have to react instinctively, didn't have to act to save another, and had time to think about how he handled the situation.
> 
> As the president of a company as huge as the UFC, you'd think a middle aged man could rise above the petty fan and not sink to a childish level and portray himself in a dignified manner. Guess not.


Yes, it's not the same situation, but it's the same as saying that that guy is a hypocrite.

And I agree that he should've went the high road and not reply back, but he had every right because the comment addressed to him was way worse, troll or not troll.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Leed said:


> ...but he had every right because the comment addressed to him was way worse, troll or not troll.


No. There are one million horrible things Dana could have said to the guy. About death and disease and grandmas. Whatever crude nasty shit he could think up...

... BUT! NOT A FECKING COMMENT ABOUT **** IN THE SAME FECKING WEEK HE FIRED A FIGHTER FOR MAKING A COMMENT ABOUT ****.:thumbsdown:

Its not rocket science. I usually dig Danas abrasive style, but in this instant, he fecked up and fecked up good. How anybody can deny this is beyond me.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Leed said:


> Yes, it's not the same situation, but it's the same as saying that that guy is a hypocrite.
> 
> And I agree that he should've went the high road and not reply back, but he had every right because the comment addressed to him was way worse, troll or not troll.


I disagree. I'd never call someone a hypocrite for hating violence, yet defending themselves after being attacked. Self preservation, or being on the 'fight' side of 'fight or flight' is not the same as advocating violent behavior.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

You see? This is why people shouldn't joke about it, but I've already thrown my two cents in before. You can try and make the subject into a joke, but you're just beating a dead horse.

No good could come of it.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

LizaG said:


> You see? This is why people shouldn't joke about it, but I've already thrown my two cents in before. You can try and make the subject into a joke, but you're just beating a dead horse.
> 
> No good could come of it.


I disagree. That has nothing to do with it. It's the hypocrisy as MANY people have said in this thread, not the joke itself! In 2011 we have too many things going on to be concerned about what someone else finds funny. 

Dana's simply too quick to speak for his own good. He's got ZERO wit, and needs to think twice before posting. 

He took a guys job away for being just as stupid. Both of them were making stupid jokes that you can hear in both mainstream television and movies. 

Neither one of the guys is funny, but if one of them gets fired and the other one, the head of the company, is dumb enough to make himself guilty of the same "wrong-doing", in the same week, he needs to be scolded for that. 

The guy's a bum. His job consists of staying awake long hours, signing his name, getting fatter, and talking to people. 

He fired a ******* fighter because he didn't find his joke funny. 

He's being a twat.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Twitter isn't the cause of lost jobs... stupidity is.
> 
> Come on Side, be serious. Do you really believe Danas quote was talking about consensual sex?


The thing is, even if he was talking about consensual sex with another man, joking about sexuality, and using it to insult another man on the biggest public forum when you're Dana White is just as bad as well. It's in the same nature of what one shouldn't be saying on twitter if they are employed by zuffa based on the precedent Dana set by firing a guy who made a **** joke reference from a TV show.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

This thread is so full of:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

^I don't see it that way, but you are entitled to your own opinion


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

lol :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Is there really no such thing as an acceptable **** joke?

I thought this one was a little funny.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SJ said:


> I disagree. That has nothing to do with it. It's the hypocrisy as MANY people have said in this thread, not the joke itself! In 2011 we have too many things going on to be concerned about what someone else finds funny.
> 
> Dana's simply too quick to speak for his own good. He's got ZERO wit, and needs to think twice before posting.
> 
> ...


I love it when people are offended by jokes it just shows how mentality weak they are, how unfunny they are and how sensitive and soft skinned they are. Hey Patrice O Neal(R.I.P) what do you think of this all.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

In Liberia 85% of the women have been raped and 30% of the population has experienced cannibalism.

I would like to know what jokes they're telling.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> In Liberia 85% of the women have been raped and 30% of the population has experienced cannibalism.
> 
> I would like to know what jokes they're telling.


Sounds like the dawn of the dead crossed with fox news stories. in real news jens pulver just got KTFO again


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Dana White is just an extremely powerful bully who has the views and opinions of some guy down the pub or bar.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow this whole thing is just ******* stupid. 

1. UFC doesn't need a "**** joke" era right after they finally get fights on a real network.

2. People need to get out of 1934 with their inability to take a joke.

3. It's spelled Martyr.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

K R Y said:


> ...WOW.
> 
> He is an absolute, hypocritical tool.


:hug:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I saw someone talk about Dana and his twitter a while back. You can tell he is new to social websites like Twitter. He gets baited by everyone on there just for this reason

He also says he never fist poses lol

danawhite Dana White 
@ 
@willmerchan @brookeinvegas I never fist pose. EVER


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Sounds like the dawn of the dead crossed with fox news stories. in real news jens pulver just got KTFO again


What in the world??? He came back and was banned again the same day??? for what?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> What in the world??? He came back and was banned again the same day??? for what?


Sweet. 
I was afraid the paradise would only last a week, but it seems god wanna give it an extension.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> Sweet.
> I was afraid the paradise would only last a week, but it seems god wanna give it an extension.


Lol.

How can someone get unbanned and banned on the same day.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol.
> 
> How can someone get unbanned and banned on the same day.


UFC_OWNS created an account during his ban to post on the board (not the only time he's done it) which is called ban evasion, which is a 1 year ban. 

We are pretty light on such a long ban, however since it's not his first time doing it, and that he's been banned multiple times already for other reasons, we decided to cut him loose for the long haul. 

If you (or anyone) has anymore questions about it, feel free to PM me or any other staff member, but let's get back to the topic at hand.

Has anything come of this thus far? Like has Dana tweeted/responded to his joke?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Dana should be cut for the next two events and replaced with Joe Silva. Although i'm kidding, we would see a lot more professionalism.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> UFC_OWNS created an account during his ban to post on the board (not the only time he's done it) which is called ban evasion, which is a 1 year ban.
> 
> We are pretty light on such a long ban, however since it's not his first time doing it, and that he's been banned multiple times already for other reasons, we decided to cut him loose for the long haul.
> 
> ...


Thats a bummer but i understand it.


That said

If GSP beats Diaz i need you guys to transfer all of UFC_OWNS vbookie points to me lol!!! Its a bet we made and i even have it on my signature. Dont rob me off this 



iv heard Randy Couture defend Dana Whites tweet but i havent seen anything else.


----------

